

Ask HN: Frontpage showing 25 instead of 30 stories? - zheng

Am I going crazy, or did the HN frontpage just change from showing 30 stories to only showing 25?  Any reason(s) for such a change?
======
zheng
And looks like it's back to 30. Probably had to do with the downtime.

------
MaysonL
Looks like it just happend.

